# Kamatuuran 3 Sectional Staff



## tuturuhan (Feb 11, 2007)

Enclosed is a video of the 3 Sectional staff vs the guando.  Like the Nunchucku, it is a weapon that is very very hard to control.  As soon as it strikes it bounces back.  

Most people (who even attempt it) can only use it in sets and two man routines.  A true weapons master can pick up any weapon and use it to fight with.  






Tuhan Joseph T. Oliva Arriola


----------



## Whitebelt (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.cardiffcentralkungfu.org.uk/Kwando vs 3 Section Staff.html

thats a link to another video with the same weapons.


----------



## tuturuhan (Feb 12, 2007)

Whitebelt said:


> http://www.cardiffcentralkungfu.org.uk/Kwando vs 3 Section Staff.html
> 
> thats a link to another video with the same weapons.



Thank you...unfortunately the link to the videos is not coming up for me.  Can you send the videos to me directly?

Tuhan Joseph T. Oliva Arriola


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 12, 2007)

tuturuhan said:


> Enclosed is a video of the 3 Sectional staff vs the guando.  Like the Nunchucku, it is a weapon that is very very hard to control.  As soon as it strikes it bounces back.
> 
> Most people (who even attempt it) can only use it in sets and two man routines.  A true weapons master can pick up any weapon and use it to fight with.
> 
> ...



I wasn't too impressed by the video clip. There  was only 1 or 2 defensive moves used by the practitioner and they were kinda sloppy- just my 2 cents


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 12, 2007)

kuntawguro said:


> I wasn't too impressed by the video clip. There was only 1 or 2 defensive moves used by the practitioner and they were kinda sloppy- just my 2 cents


 

I would also agree, but it was bettert han that youtube one


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 12, 2007)

tuturuhan said:


> A true weapons master can pick up any weapon and use it to fight with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A true weapons master, that person weilding the 3 section staff was not.  The second video was much better quality weapons work.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 13, 2007)

Flatlander said:


> A true weapons master, that person weilding the 3 section staff was not. The second video was much better quality weapons work.


 
To be fair the first one was a free flow and the second a pre-arranged two man form.  That being said, in the first clip the three-section staff user would have been toast if the guy with the qwan do was aggressive and actually attacked by closing distance and not feeding quarter speed attacks.


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 13, 2007)

Blindside said:


> To be fair the first one was a free flow and the second a pre-arranged two man form. That being said, in the first clip the three-section staff user would have been toast if the guy with the qwan do was aggressive and actually attacked by closing distance and not feeding quarter speed attacks.


Very good points!


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 13, 2007)

In the first clip the guy is treating the staff as though it is a wet towel and  his left hand is dead to the world just holding the staff. In the real world that hand would be covering the centerline with the  last  rod of the staff- instead, it is  just an anchor.  But, it is hard to base any real judgement only having this clip to gage by. BTW- the sound effects are annoying not intimidating.


----------



## lhommedieu (Feb 13, 2007)

I would say that the same principles about knife and staff talked about in the clip below are being used in the three-sectional staff video above:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXEUQSKDKkE&mode=related&search=

It's hard to tell from the 3SS vs. Kwan Do video but I would say that the techniques are being pulled about 85%.  I view it as a "walk through."  Here they're being pulled a little less but still they're both going pretty slow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejDrAF-CsyM&mode=related&search=

Given that he's pretty much touching his partner at will I'd hate to feel it when he ramps up the volume...

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## tuturuhan (Feb 13, 2007)

Given that he's pretty much touching his partner at will I'd hate to feel it when he ramps up the volume...

Best,

Steve Lamade[/QUOTE]

Steve,

Good eye buddy.  Please when you are in the SF Bay Area, stop by and have lunch.  

Tuhan Joseph T. Oliva Arriola


----------

